

Two-Phase-Commit for In-Memory Caches, Part 2 - javinpaul
http://gridgain.blogspot.com/2014/09/two-phase-commit-for-in-memory-caches.html

======
alexnewman
It's amazing with all the noise around spark these guys hack along. Obviously
grid gain is light years ahead.

